# No Source, DVI, or VGA Signal??



## tylau2 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have an HP Pavillion 

My monitor starts up but the message "No Source Signal, DVI- NO SIGNAL, VGA- No Signal" just bounces around the screen. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Demilich (Feb 15, 2011)

tylau2 said:


> I have an HP Pavillion
> 
> My monitor starts up but the message "No Source Signal, DVI- NO SIGNAL, VGA- No Signal" just bounces around the screen. Any ideas? Thanks!



The monitor is connected, correct? What brand of monitor?
Does the computer start up as normal; no beeps, clicks, etc.?
Have you jiggled the cord?


----------



## tylau2 (Feb 15, 2011)

monitor is an HP 2009 m

everything is plugged in and no beeps or clicks!


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 15, 2011)

The most obvious test would be to attach to another PC to see where the problem lies.  Does the HP have a graphics card and/or onboard graphics?


----------



## tylau2 (Feb 15, 2011)

I will try plugging the monitor into a different tower and see if that works. Im not sure about the graphics card. How would I go about find that information out?


----------

